# 44T bash guards????????????



## leewhite (May 10, 2006)

do 44 teeth bash rings exist or do I have to go without? thanks


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

havent's seen one. your best bet is a lathe or cnc mill. unless you/your local machinist has a turntable for the mill.


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*Axe and ye shall receive...*



leewhite said:


> do 44 teeth bash rings exist or do I have to go without? thanks


You even get to keep your 3rd ring!

http://www.purelycustom.com/bicycle_DealerBashguards.html


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

woa. awesome. i may get one. i never thought purely custom did mtb stuff...i have only seen their motorcycle and quad things (i grew up on dirt bikes)


----------



## leewhite (May 10, 2006)

thanks racer ...that's great news pretty expensive but great news


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Boy, I just don't know why people don't use Google more....

http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/COMPCRBASH/CR2476
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...s/Blackspire-Big-Ring-Protector-Bashguard.htm


----------



## leewhite (May 10, 2006)

maybe I'm out riding while you're on Google...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

leewhite said:


> maybe I'm out riding while you're on Google...


lol 

I was directing that comment to the people who were telling you to get a custom made (expensive) bash guard when there are pleanty of affordable one's already on the market.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC) sells a triple bash ring. 
They call it the Bashie 3. 
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_d...=1150472037195


----------



## leewhite (May 10, 2006)

lol yeah I just heard that I could get one in a bike shop nearby so thanks guys


----------

